# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  دراسة: 43% من الموظفين في المنطقة يؤكدون عدم جدوى تقييم الأداء

## حسان القضاة

أظهرت دراسة حديثه لقياس مدى رضا الموظفين عن عمليات تقييم الأداء، تقوم بها الشركات في الشرق الأوسط، إلى أن عملية تقييم الأداء المهني تفتقر إلى الدقة، وهذا غير

أكثر...

----------


## محمد الرويشد

كل عام وانتم بخير 
اذا ممكن اريد استبانة الدراسة لطفا
مع شكري وتقديري

----------

